# Se niega a que su ex mujer cambie de sexo a su propio hijo... y la Justicia no le da la razón



## EL INTERVENTOR (Jueves a la(s) 12:17 AM)

*¿Últimas fotos de Benedicto vivo?*

Inicio / Ciencia y Fe
*Younger lleva años luchando en los tribunales: «James me dice que le vista siempre de niño»*





La ex mujer de Younger llama a su hijo "Luna", lo viste como mujer y lo obliga a referirse a sí mismo como mujer. Su padre, en cambio, cuenta que cuando está con James este le pide que le quite el vestido y le ponga ropa masculina.
Facebook
Twitter
Telegram
Linkedin
Whatsapp
Email
ReL
11 enero 2023 09:53
TAGS:

Ideología de género
Transhumanismo
Trans
Ciencia e ideología de género
Leyes de ideología de género
La Corte Suprema de Texas (EEUU) acaba de permitir que *una mujer se lleve al hijo de su ex marido* a otro estado para someterlo a un tratamiento de cambio de sexo. Hace apenas unos días, Jeff Yourger, el padre biológico de James (de nueve años) sufría esta dura derrota judicial, en la que llevaba *batallando más de dos años*.
Younger ha* luchado de todas las formas* posibles contra su ex mujer por evitar que se lleve a sus dos hijos a California (en Texas son ilegales estos tratamientos), y obligue a uno de ellos a someterse a una cirugía de cambio de sexo. En 2022, incluso, fue *candidato a legislador estatal*, con un programa centrado en cambiar la ley de derechos parentales en Texas para que no se repitan casos como el suyo. No ganó, pero su problema se puso sobre la mesa.
Lo viste como mujer
A través de su cuenta de Twitter, Younger ha denunciado que la decisión judicial *elimina sus derechos como padre* y pone a sus hijos bajo la custodia de Anne Georgulas, su ex mujer, quien no podía tener hijos y tuvo a los gemelos por vientre de alquiler. Biológicamente,* los niños son hijos de Jeff* y de una madre anónima.
La ex mujer de Younger *llama a su hijo James "Luna"*, lo viste como mujer, lo obliga a referirse a sí mismo como mujer y ha fomentado su cambio de sexo desde que tenía 6 años. Georgulas asegura que el niño le dijo que quiere ser identificado como mujer y que *le gusta ponerse vestidos rosas*. Su padre, en cambio, cuenta que cuando está con James este no muestra ningún interés por el sexo femenino y que muchas veces le ha pedido que* le quite el vestido* y le ponga ropa masculina.





_Anne Georgulas, ex mujer de Younger, no podía tener hijos y tuvo a los gemelos por vientre de alquiler. Biológicamente, los niños son hijos de Jeff y de una madre anónima._
Aunque la ley actual de Texas permite que una madre *no se lleve a los hijos a otro estado* sin el consentimiento del padre, una ley de septiembre de 2022, del estado de California,* garantiza los tratamientos de cambio de sexo* en menores de edad sin el consentimiento de los padres. Convirtiéndose California así en un Estado "santuario" de los cambios de sexo.
Condena por no "reconocerle" 
Lo sorprendente del caso es que la decisión de la Corte Suprema estatal la han tomado *9 jueces conservadores* nominados por gobernadores republicanos. De los nueve, solo uno, el juez John Philip Devine, se pronunció a favor de la solicitud del padre. El debate se volvió muy técnico, y los jueces *pidieron a Younger que demostrara* que la castración de su hijo podía ser calificada como "abuso y corrupción de menores".
El padre presentó un documento firmado por el Comisionado de la Familia de Texas y el Fiscal General de Texas, Ken Paxton, quienes argumentaron que los medicamentos y los tratamientos que permite la ley californiana *"claramente" implican la corrupción de menores*. Los jueces, en cambio, no aceptaron esta postura.
Durante la vista judicial fue presentada la historia clínica del niño, en la que *se revelan conversaciones* entre su ex mujer y la doctora Jennifer Pape. En ellas, la madre no biológica de James insiste para que *se le recete bloqueadores* hormonales.
La lucha de Younger por James se retrotrae a años atrás. Cuando* luchó por la custodia* compartida de su hijo. En un primer momento la ex mujer había logrado la custodia completa dado que el padre "abusaba psicológicamente" del niño* al "no reconocer" su género elegido*. El juez finalmente otorgó la custodia compartida, aunque obligó a Younger a ir a un psicólogo y a pagar por el tratamiento psicológico del niño.
_Religión en Libertad se hizo eco en su día del caso de Jeff Younger, puedes leerlo aquí._
Los caminos de Younger para impedir que operen a su hijo se van estrechando. Ahora tiene dos opciones. *Apelar a la Corte Suprema*, donde los 6 jueces republicanos podrían votar a favor suyo. Este proceso será largo y la ex mujer podría viajar a California mientras tanto. Por otro lado, el nuevo Parlamento de Texas asume el cargo el 10 de enero y, con una mayoría de de republicanos,* se podrían tomar medidas en favor* de Younger.

_Puedes ver aquí un vídeo sobre la locura trans en la sociedad actual. _
Para el Colegio de Pediatras de Estados Unidos las consecuencias de los tratamientos de cambio de sexo en un niño pueden *provocar trastornos crónicos*, complicaciones cardíacas, infertilidad o incluso la muerte. Sumado a que las hormonas de la pubertad pueden acarrear osteoporosis, *alteraciones del ánimo* (desorden bipolar, histeria...), convulsiones y trastornos cognitivos. 
*Únete* a nuestros canales de


Tu donativo es vital para mantener Religión en Libertad
DONA AHORA








Se niega a que su ex mujer cambie de sexo a su propio hijo... y la Justicia no le da la razón


Younger lleva años luchando en los tribunales: «Él me dice que le vista siempre de niño». Su ex mujer, en cambio, le llama «Luna» y le pone ves...




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## davitin (Jueves a la(s) 12:37 AM)

Joder.

Cambio de sexo con 6 años?


----------



## Willvanperez (Jueves a la(s) 12:47 AM)

Vaya mariconcito pero el padre es tambien maricon, un par de ostias le curan lo mariconcito
Gas gas gas para gayolos


----------



## Onesimo39 (Jueves a la(s) 12:49 AM)

davitin dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Cambio de sexo con 6 años?



Alguno todavía no se entera.... 

Vamos a ver sucio fascista... Un niño de 6 años es adulto para cambiarse de genero y tener sexo con adultos pero no sabe lo que hace para ver anuncios por la tele de chocolate y refrescos. Ya te ha quedado claro?


----------



## juanpedro (Jueves a la(s) 1:12 AM)

En otra época a esa mujer la hubieran condenado por alta brujería. En el siglo pasado la hubiesen metido en un manicomio. Hoy le permiten hacer con un niño todas las aberraciones que quiere, porque es mujer.


----------



## jolu (Jueves a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Esto no le ocurre al Yoyas.


----------



## Sardónica (Jueves a la(s) 1:31 AM)

Los jueces globalistas hacen cosas chulísimas.


----------



## Ming I (Jueves a la(s) 1:35 AM)

Joder que puta aberración, nos espera un futuro horrible a todos.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Jueves a la(s) 1:36 AM)

el Comisionado de la Familia de Texas y el Fiscal General de Texas, Ken Paxton, quienes argumentaron que los medicamentos y los tratamientos que permite la ley californiana *"claramente" implican la corrupción de menores*. 

con abogados asi quien necesita enemigos jajajajajjjjajajajaj

les falto alegar que iba contra los dejjjjigniojjj de diojjjj


----------



## DUDH (Jueves a la(s) 1:40 AM)

Cuando el pobre chico se suicide, la culpa será del padre, al tiempo


----------



## Sardónica (Jueves a la(s) 1:42 AM)

DUDH dijo:


> Cuando el pobre chico se suicide, la culpa será del padre, al tiempo



Igual se suicida antes el padre viendo la legislación sorosiana que aún está por llegar.


----------



## dac1 (Jueves a la(s) 1:44 AM)

Tendra que darle...la extremuncion por el chaval


----------



## ProArian (Jueves a la(s) 2:13 AM)

Las mujeres occidentales son demonios.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Jueves a la(s) 2:14 AM)

Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 3:23 AM)

Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.

Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 3:35 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.



Estás de guasa, ¿verdad?

Si la cosa fuera ponerse falditas pues vale... pero es que lo van a destrozar: mutilado y con el sistema endocrino reventado por los bloqueadores.

Cuando el crio cumpla 18 que haga lo que mejor le convenga, pero hasta entonces cualquier mierda que le hagan es un atentado.

Y todo por la puta moda que han creado algunas hijas de puta famosas travisitiendo a sus hijos.... que por cierto, a la que crecen un poco vuelven a querer ser lo que su sexo dice que son.

Luego este padre se lia a tiros y que si machismo, que si tal.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 3:42 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estás de guasa, ¿verdad?
> 
> Si la cosa fuera ponerse falditas pues vale... pero es que lo van a destrozar: mutilado y con el sistema endocrino reventado por los bloqueadores.
> 
> ...



Los niños se desarollan sexualmente mucho antes de los 18 años, por eso es tan importante parar y bloquear las hormonas antes del desarollo sexual.

Si piensas que es una moda ponte tu una falda a ver si te gusta o te sientes comodo.

Los niños no son tontos y si intentas llevarles por el camino que ellos no son pues se revelan. Precisamente por eso es tan importante detener a todos los padres que tienen valores incompatibles con el desarollo de gente que no entra dentro de sus valores.

Y como digo muy claro tiene que estar en el caso de esta niña como para que 8 jueces republicanos no tengan ninguna duda y no hagan ni caso al loco del padre. La mayoria de jueces especialmente los republicanos suelen tener mucho cuidado con este tipo de cosas.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 3:53 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Los niños se desarollan sexualmente mucho antes de los 18 años, por eso es tan importante parar y bloquear las hormonas antes del desarollo sexual.
> 
> Si piensas que es una moda ponte tu una falda a ver si te gusta o te sientes comodo.
> 
> ...



La tasa de arrepentimiento en casos de cambio de sexo quirurgico es de más del 40% y es completamente irreversible. 

Hay cada vez mas cirujanos expertos que hacian cambio de sexo que se niegan a tratar segun que casos o directamente se han quitado de enmedio, porque es la ostia lo que la propaganda de los progres de mierda hace en las mentes de los pobres crios. Antes de adolescente eras heavy o rocker... ahora eres "trans" y es chupiguay.... hasta que te mutilan y te das cuenta de donde te has metido. 

Por otro lado, una operacion de cambio de sexo en USA vale mas de medio millon de pavos y en estados democratas como California el estado lo subvenciona, eso es la clave del NEGOCIO para muchos carniceros mexicanos que ejercen por ahi.

Por cierto, el pais con mas cambios de sexo del mundo por goleada es el Irán de los Ayatolás, de hecho desarrollaron en la facultad de medicina de Teheran la técnica quirurgica y legalmente solo realizan la conversion a partir de 21 años (y no solo por un tema básico de protección de la infancia, a efectos de consolidación de tejidos cualquier cirujia tan invasiva siempre es recomendable hacerla cuando el organismo ha dejado de crecer). Tienen el record por un tema religioso que acaba en una interpretación ABSURDA como que si te sientes mujer y tienes un cuerpo de hombre, pecas si te miras en un espejo el nabo. O viceversa.

Tienes una pedrada fina, supongo que eres un troll del lopez.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:02 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La tasa de arrepentimiento en casos de cambio de sexo quirurgico es de más del 40% y es completamente irreversible.
> 
> Hay cada vez mas cirujanos expertos que hacian cambio de sexo que se niegan a tratar segun que casos o directamente se han quitado de enmedio, porque es la ostia lo que la propaganda de los progres de mierda hace en las mentes de los pobres crios. Antes de adolescente eras heavy o rocker... ahora eres "trans" y es chupiguay.... hasta que te mutilan y te das cuenta de donde te has metido.
> 
> ...



No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.

Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.

Si fuera tan facil convencer a un niño no trans de que es trans igualmente seria facil convertir a uno que es trans en no trans, y eso no es posible.

Durante muchos años primero con el tema gay y actualmente tambien el tema trans se intentaba "convertir" la sexualidad de las personas sin exito. Con toda la publicidad en contra, con toda la "sociedad" en contra, teniendo que pasar por miles de problemas con el mundo en contra no se podia hacer.

Tu teoria hace aguas por todos los lados !

Por fin se impide que nadie intente cambiar a otros por mierdas de valores religiosos.


----------



## apocalippsis (Jueves a la(s) 4:06 AM)

Me parto 9 jueces conservadores en Texas y solo uno ha dicho que no, ya queda menos................


----------



## Barracuda (Jueves a la(s) 4:26 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.
> 
> Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.
> 
> ...



Vaya puta tolerancia progre de mierda, te cagas en religiones que para bien o para mal han sido parte de la indiosincrasia humana, pero pides respeto a un acto totalmente hostil a la naturaleza y salud del niño ña ñe implicado, no sé si eres una IA LGtBquerty, pero creer que con cuatro pastillitas y veinte operaciones van a salir perfectes te han vendido bien la moto, la persona que quiera someterse a ese tratamiento con el sufrimiento que conlleva sabiendo las consecuencias me parece perfecto pero los niños no saben nada de eso.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:31 AM)

Barracuda dijo:


> Vaya puta tolerancia progre de mierda, te cagas en religiones que para bien o para mal han sido parte de la indiosincrasia humana, pero pides respeto a acto totalmente hostil a la naturaleza y salud del niño ña ñe implicado, no sé si eres una IA LGtBquerty, pero creer que con cuatro pastillitas y veinte operaciones van a salir perfectes te han vendido bien la moto, la persona que quiera someterse a ese tratamiento con el sufrimiento que conlleva sabiendo las consecuencias me parece perfecto pero los niños no saben nada de eso.



Fijate si tengo respeto a las religiones que te contesto: yo no me cago en las religiones si no en la "mierda de valores religiosos" la mayoria interpretados o creados artificialmente por los demonios que llevan las iglesias, y esto se esta viendo cada vez mas claro.

Precisamente la gente que cree en Dios y en el alma humana deberian ser los mas sensatos para aceptar que en este mundo fisico de Satan es posible que almas humanas con una dualidad sean puestas en cuerpos biologicos incompatibles con la dualidad de su alma.

Y sin embargo por culpa de las iglesias estamos como estamos.

A esto sumale la gente que no cree en Dios que ve el mundo como algo totalmente fisico y que se piensa que el ser humano es un ser 100% biologico, pues estos idiotas nunca van a aceptar la realidad de lo que llaman el mundo trans porque va totalmente en contra de la base de sus creencias. Y se seguiran pensando que todo es un tema de faldas, maquillajes o niñas que las gusta jugar al futbol porque para todos estos idiotas no existe mas que lo que el demonio les hace ver.


----------



## Barracuda (Jueves a la(s) 4:38 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Fijate si tengo respeto a las religiones que te contesto: yo no me cago en las religiones si no en la "mierda de valores religiosos" la mayoria interpretados o creados artificialmente por los demonios que llevan las iglesias, y esto se esta viendo cada vez mas claro.
> 
> Precisamente la gente que cree en Dios y en el alma humana deberian ser los mas sensatos para aceptar que en este mundo fisico de Satan es posible que almas humanas con una dualidad sean puestas en cuerpos biologicos incompatibles con la dualidad de su alma.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces crees que la ciencia debe usarse para modificar la realidad a los deseos aunque sea perjudicial para la salud?


----------



## cortijero92 (Jueves a la(s) 4:41 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La tasa de arrepentimiento en casos de cambio de sexo quirurgico es de más del 40% y es completamente irreversible.
> 
> Hay cada vez mas cirujanos expertos que hacian cambio de sexo que se niegan a tratar segun que casos o directamente se han quitado de enmedio, porque es la ostia lo que la propaganda de los progres de mierda hace en las mentes de los pobres crios. Antes de adolescente eras heavy o rocker... ahora eres "trans" y es chupiguay.... hasta que te mutilan y te das cuenta de donde te has metido.
> 
> ...



No te vas a arrepentir despues de que te hagan algo como esto:


https://files.catbox.moe/z7etlt.webm


----------



## cortijero92 (Jueves a la(s) 4:41 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La tasa de arrepentimiento en casos de cambio de sexo quirurgico es de más del 40% y es completamente irreversible.
> 
> Hay cada vez mas cirujanos expertos que hacian cambio de sexo que se niegan a tratar segun que casos o directamente se han quitado de enmedio, porque es la ostia lo que la propaganda de los progres de mierda hace en las mentes de los pobres crios. Antes de adolescente eras heavy o rocker... ahora eres "trans" y es chupiguay.... hasta que te mutilan y te das cuenta de donde te has metido.
> 
> ...



No te vas a arrepentir despues de que te hagan algo como esto:


https://files.catbox.moe/z7etlt.webm


----------



## Covid-8M (Jueves a la(s) 4:46 AM)

La loca de la mujer ni siquiera es la madre. Es solo la exmujer del padre. Como cojones tiene la custodia?



fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.



Segun la noticia el debate es juridico. Los jueces no valoran si es niño o niña. Las leyes estan a favor de cambiar de sexo y el padre no ha podido demostrar que el tratamiento sea corrupcion de menores


----------



## Soundblaster (Jueves a la(s) 4:49 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.
> 
> Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.
> 
> ...



No son valores religiosos sino información biologica, el cambio de sexo no existe, solo mutilaciones y hormonaciones, esta gente esta enferma, operar a un adulto va en contra del juramento hipocratico, a un menor ademas es corrupción de menores, ambos con el agravante del animo de lucro.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:49 AM)

Barracuda dijo:


> ¿Entonces crees que la ciencia debe usarse para modificar la realidad a los deseos aunque sea perjudicial para la salud?



Tu alma tambien es real !

En estos casos ademas no son deseos si no verdaderas necesidades ya que hay una incompatibilidad entre el alma y el cuerpo fisico que lleva a muchos problemas fisicos y mentales a la persona.

Esta situacion ya es perjudicial per se y a partir de aqui hay que medir riesgos y beneficios y decidir lo que es mejor para cada uno.

En muchos casos de niños pequeños en cuanto bloqueas las hormonas se notan mejoras muy avanzadas y esa persona se puede desarrollar plenamente sin mayor problema.

La situacion de gente que ha "transicionado" ya con 30-40 años no es la misma que los que lo han hecho a los 15-16 donde practicamente su vida continua sin problemas de ningun tipo.

Esto lo estamos pudiendo ver mas claramente ahora que ya se opera a la gente muy joven y se puede ver el desarollo.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:50 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No son valores religiosos sino información biologica, el cambio de sexo no existe, solo mutilaciones y hormonaciones, esta gente esta enferma, operar a un adulto va en contra del juramento hipocratico, a un menor ademas es corrupción de menores, ambos con el agravante del animo de lucro.



mas importante es la informacion del alma que la informacion biologica


----------



## Soundblaster (Jueves a la(s) 4:51 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> mas importante es la informacion del alma que la informacion biologica



¿que haces hablando de conceptos religiosos si hace un par de comentarios estabas criticando a las religiones?


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:52 AM)

Covid-8M dijo:


> La loca de la mujer ni siquiera es la madre. Es solo la exmujer del padre. Como cojones tiene la custodia?
> 
> 
> Segun la noticia el debate es juridico. Los jueces no valoran si es niño o niña. Las leyes estan a favor de cambiar de sexo y el padre no ha podido demostrar que el tratamiento sea corrupcion de menores



Las leyes estan a favor de cambiar de sexo en el caso la persona sea trans. Que existan estas leyes no implica que se pueda obligar a nadie a cambiar de sexo.

Precisamente no ha podido demostrar que hay corrupcion porque es una niña y no un niño y por lo tanto lo que estan haciendo es correcto.


----------



## Barracuda (Jueves a la(s) 4:55 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Las leyes estan a favor de cambiar de sexo en el caso la persona sea trans. Que existan estas leyes no implica que se pueda obligar a nadie a cambiar de sexo.
> 
> Precisamente no ha podido demostrar que hay corrupcion porque es una niña y no un niño y por lo tanto lo que estan haciendo es correcto.



Coño! al final calopez implementó charogtp, puto calvo.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 4:57 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿que haces hablando de conceptos religiosos si hace un par de comentarios estabas criticando a las religiones?



Las dos cosas peores en esta realidad:

la gente que viene de iglesias y la gente que cree que vive en un mundo fisico y que no son un alma


----------



## Soundblaster (Jueves a la(s) 4:59 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Las dos cosas peores en esta realidad:
> 
> la gente que viene de iglesias y la gente que cree que vive en un mundo fisico y que no son un alma



Si aceptas no vivir en un mundo fisico y la existencia del alma ¿porque defiendes las mutilaciones y hormonaciones que por definición son fisicas?


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:01 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Si aceptas no vivir en un mundo fisico y la existencia del alma ¿porque defiendes las mutilaciones y hormonaciones que por definición son fisicas?



porque tu verdadero ser "tu alma" no va a sufrir las incompatibilidades con lo que tu llamas el mundo fisico y vas a poder luchar mucho mejor contra el

igual que cuando hace frio me abrigo

que la naturaleza no sea "fisica" y que detras de este mundo haya otra cosa no significa que no estemos siendo afectados por todo esto, y tenemos que seguir luchando aqui y quizas un dia si ese es el camino salir de aqui


----------



## Soundblaster (Jueves a la(s) 5:17 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> porque tu verdadero ser "tu alma" no va a sufrir las incompatibilidades con lo que tu llamas el mundo fisico y vas a poder luchar mucho mejor contra el
> 
> igual que cuando hace frio me abrigo
> 
> que la naturaleza no sea "fisica" y que detras de este mundo haya otra cosa no significa que no estemos siendo afectados por todo esto, y tenemos que seguir luchando aqui y quizas un dia si ese es el camino salir de aqui



¿y si mi alma es la de un delfín?


----------



## Covid-8M (Jueves a la(s) 5:18 AM)

Jeff ahora es Luna


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:26 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿y si mi alma es la de un delfín?



ay dios ! eres un delfin ?

eres lo que eres, si fueras un delfin tendrias otro aspecto xD

esto es un problema de error en la dualidad, en la misma base se desprenden dos dualidades distintas y es por esto que puede venir un error al no ser compatible tu alma con la biologia que estas viviendo ahora, no tiene nada que ver con la base natural de lo que eres


----------



## Ginko (Jueves a la(s) 5:31 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.
> 
> Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.
> 
> ...



Joder, ahora hasta en este foro meten a putos troles woke, joder con el estado mafioso satánico de los cojones.

Qué aquí no vais a convencer a nadie, ya tenemos pelos en los cojones desde antes de estas majaderías satánicas.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:35 AM)

Ginko dijo:


> Joder, ahora haste en este foro meten a putos troles woke, joder con el estado mafioso satánico de los cojones.
> 
> Qué aquí no vais a convencer a nadie, ya tenemos pelos en los cojones desde antes de estás majaderías satánicas.



Yo no estoy aqui para convencerte a ti ni a nadie.

Estoy aqui para destruirte e impedir que sigais haciendo daño a tantos niños.


----------



## Soundblaster (Jueves a la(s) 5:35 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> ay dios ! eres un delfin ?
> 
> eres lo que eres, si fueras un delfin tendrias otro aspecto xD
> 
> esto es un problema de error en la dualidad, en la misma base se desprenden dos dualidades distintas y es por esto que puede venir un error al no ser compatible tu alma con la biologia que estas viviendo ahora, no tiene nada que ver con la base natural de lo que eres



¿Si tienes aspecto de hombre por tanto solo y exclusivamente puedes ser hombre?


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:39 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿Si tienes aspecto de hombre por tanto solo y exclusivamente puedes ser hombre?



los aspectos no tienen nada que ver, eso es el genero que es otro tema

ya te lo he explicado, la esencia de tu alma tiene dos dualidades de lo que tu realmente eres (hombre y mujer)

las dos dualidades se desprenden del mismo tipo de esencia base y ahi es donde se puede producir el error

nunca seras un delfin porque es otra esencia base, dicho de otra forma NO PUEDES SER un delfin porque eres un ser humano DENTRO de los que se desprenden hombres y mujeres


----------



## esmejortenerfe (Jueves a la(s) 5:44 AM)

A mí me parece que algunos meten como poquito a poco, lo que no es sino CORRUPCIÓN DE MENORES. No están preparados para tomar la decisión de modificar irreversiblemente su biología los menores, y hay gente PAGADA para intentar hacer ver lo blanco negro. Tan pagados como los médicos enfermeras, políticos y periodistas con lo de las banderillas. Y como que no se notara, cuando ahora todo lo blanco es negro y al revés, en todos los ámbitos. Desde los grillos para almorzar, los pobrecitos "refugiados" que cobran más sin hacer nada que jubilados y autónomos, los que se meten por la patá en la puerta en casa de otros y lo ampara la ley, el malvado hombre heterosexual español también por ley, las " vacunas" ¿obligatorias? en el calendario de los niños, todo sube por Putin etc, etc. Yo no sé si se le da pábulo a estas cosas por generar tráfico, pero confío en el karma bueno, en este caso también para Calopez


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Jueves a la(s) 5:44 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿Si tienes aspecto de hombre por tanto solo y exclusivamente puedes ser hombre?



*BOOOOOOOMMM
SE HIZO DE DÍA
SE HIZO DE NOCHE
Y LE ENCESTÓ UNA TRIPLE EN TODA LA BOCA DE CHANCLA QUE TIENEEEEEEE!!!!!
AVREEEEEEE!!!!




*


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:47 AM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOMMM
> SE HIZO DE DÍA
> SE HIZO DE NOCHE
> Y LE ENCESTÓ UNA TRIPLE EN TODA LA BOCA DE CHANCLA QUE TIENEEEEEEE!!!!!
> ...



triste que caes tan bajo para una cosa tan facilmente rebatida


----------



## fluffy (Jueves a la(s) 5:53 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Yo no estoy aqui para convencerte a ti ni a nadie.
> 
> Estoy aqui para destruirte e impedir que sigais haciendo daño a tantos niños.



Estas aquí para decir tonterías.
Con seis años eres lo que tú madre quiere que seas.
Sería interesante seguir estos casos y ver a dónde llegan cuando son adultos.


----------



## esmejortenerfe (Jueves a la(s) 5:53 AM)

Dejad a los niños en paz , BUJARRAS


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 5:54 AM)

fluffy dijo:


> Estas aquí para decir tonterías.
> Con seis años eres lo que tú mate que que seas.
> Sería interesante seguir estos casos y ver a dónde llegan cuando son adultos.



Ya se estan siguiendo bastante y los que se operan a mas temprana edad son los que mejor acaban y ademas los que mas conseguidos tambien fisicamente.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Jueves a la(s) 5:58 AM)

Esta es otra de las demencias que tienen las tías ...y tú qué como idiota querías formar familia y ver a tu hijito crecer jugando a la pelota y de más grande llevarlo a boxeo y viene esta descerebrada ...se separa de ti por qué un tío la conquistó en la clase de yoga ...y ahora sin familia y a tu hijo lo vuelven puto ...que vas a hacer .....pues ya saben muchos el resultado que salen en tapa de periódicos.

Por algo el hombre al final de todo se suicida .


----------



## fluffy (Jueves a la(s) 5:59 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Ya se estan siguiendo bastante y los que se operan a mas temprana edad son los que mejor acaban y ademas los que mas conseguidos tambien fisicamente.



Y los que no acaban bien?
Y eso de que se "se está siguiendo bastante"qué es?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (Jueves a la(s) 6:00 AM)

Barracuda dijo:


> Vaya puta tolerancia progre de mierda, te cagas en religiones que para bien o para mal han sido parte de la indiosincrasia humana, pero pides respeto a un acto totalmente hostil a la naturaleza y salud del niño ña ñe implicado, no sé si eres una IA LGtBquerty, pero creer que con cuatro pastillitas y veinte operaciones van a salir perfectes te han vendido bien la moto, la persona que quiera someterse a ese tratamiento con el sufrimiento que conlleva sabiendo las consecuencias me parece perfecto pero los niños no saben nada de eso.



Por lógica estas operaciones solo deberían estar al alcance de personas bregadas con la vida que tienen verdaderamente claro lo que necesitan. Hacer esto a gente joven que no ha vivido una mierda, que no ha madurado, no digamos ya niños absolutamente indefensos e ignorantes de todo, completamente manipulables, es algo más que una aberración, es un crimen contra la humanidad.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Jueves a la(s) 6:04 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> triste que caes tan bajo para una cosa tan facilmente rebatida



Disiento. Desde mi punto de vista, te están dando en toda la linea de flotación con argumentos de tipo biológico, vs tus argumentos subjetivos y pseudofilosóficos del alma y la dualidad (con una gota de hipocresía: atacas la religión, cuando tu defiendes tu propia visión esotérica del mundo?)
Para empezar, demuestrame que el alma existe *con el método científico *y luego, ya tratas de demostrarme por la misma vía porqué es ético y hasta moral cortarle las pelotas a un niño que, hasta hace poco, ha aprendido a cagar en el vater.
*Pero no lo vas a conseguir. *

En cuanto a lo de los jueces del Supremo, está claro cual es su razonamiento en este caso:
*SOROS ALWAYS PAYS HIS DEBTS




*


----------



## Floky (Jueves a la(s) 6:04 AM)

El fin del mundo se acerca.. merecemos extinguirnos como especie.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Jueves a la(s) 6:06 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Ya se estan siguiendo bastante y los que se operan a mas temprana edad son los que mejor acaban y ademas los que mas conseguidos tambien fisicamente.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 6:06 AM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Disiento. Desde mi punto de vista, te están dando en toda la linea de flotación con argumentos de tipo biológico, vs tus argumentos subjetivos y pseudofilosóficos del alma y la dualidad (con una gota de hipocresía: atacas la religión, cuando tu defiendes tu propia visión esotérica del mundo?)
> Para empezar, demuestrame que el alma existe *con el método científico *y luego, ya tratas de demostrarme por la misma vía porqué es ético y hasta moral cortarle las pelotas a un niño que, hasta hace poco, ha aprendido a cagar en el vater.
> *Pero no lo vas a conseguir. *



primero demuestra tu que algo puede ser probado al 100% de forma fisica

y yo no demuestro nada por el tema fisico, lo demuestro por la via de los razonamientos que es la unica forma en la que se puede demostrar algo


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Jueves a la(s) 6:07 AM)

fluffy dijo:


> Y los que no acaban bien?
> Y eso de que se "se está siguiendo bastante"qué es?




Un post más arriba te lo explico


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Jueves a la(s) 6:08 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No son valores religiosos sino información biologica,* el cambio de sexo no existe, solo mutilaciones y hormonaciones*, esta gente esta enferma, operar a un adulto va en contra del juramento hipocratico, a un menor ademas es corrupción de menores, ambos con el agravante del animo de lucro.


----------



## Abubilla73 (Jueves a la(s) 6:20 AM)

Floky dijo:


> El fin del mundo se acerca.. merecemos extinguirnos como especie.



Los occidentales, que esta basura progre solo afecta a occi


Soundblaster dijo:


> No son valores religiosos sino información biologica, el cambio de sexo no existe, solo mutilaciones y hormonaciones, esta gente esta enferma, operar a un adulto va en contra del juramento hipocratico, a un menor ademas es corrupción de menores, ambos con el agravante del animo de lucro.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Jueves a la(s) 6:28 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> primero demuestra tu que algo puede ser probado al 100% de forma fisica
> 
> y yo no demuestro nada por el tema fisico, lo demuestro por la via de los razonamientos que es la unica forma en la que se puede demostrar algo



Te pruebo dos teoremas (teorema es aquella teoría que necesita de demostración), por no calentarte la cabeza

Hipotesis: Si castro un animal, pierde su deseo sexual, al retirarle sus órganos reproductores y, por ende, finalizar su secreción de hormonas para la estimulación de su apetito sexual, aparte de su esterilización
.
Tesis: Un hombre pertenece al reino animal.
Luego, si le extirpo los órganos reproductores, pierde su deseo sexual y queda esteril.
-+++++++-
Hipotesis: Un hombre quiere ser mujer. Para conseguir tal propósito, se somete a una castración.

Tesis: Un hombre se somete a una castración para sentirse mujer. Pierde el deseo sexual. Pierde su función reproductora.

*Que lógico este segundo teorema, no?
Respuesta: No lo es. Y se llama en matemáticas "Reducción al absurdo"*

La realidad es física. Es tangible y se puede recopilar datos de ella.
*De la filosofía no puedes. Luego no puedes demostrar *.
*JAQUE MATE, TARADO. MAÑANA TE MANDO AL IGNORE. AVRE Y TRAGA.





pd: que coño. TE MANDO YA. *
No lo ibas a entender.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 6:34 AM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Te pruebo dos teoremas (teorema es aquella teoría que necesita de demostración), por no calentarte la cabeza
> 
> Hipotesis: Si castro un animal, pierde su deseo sexual, al retirarle sus órganos reproductores y, por ende, finalizar su secreción de hormonas para la estimulación de su apetito sexual, aparte de su esterilización
> .
> ...



Te lo inventas todo,

para empezar que castres a un animal no significa que vaya a dejar de tener deseo sexual, pues aun cuando el aparato sexual ya no les funciona a muchas personas siguen deseando a otras

obviamente si castras a un animal pues ya no puede realizar ese tipo de relaciones sexuales pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el deseo sexual

de hecho los trans sufren deseo sexual incompatible con su biologia genetica fisica y no por eso dejan de tener ese deseo sexual en concreto

BOOOOM ! Quieres que te ponga el boom en negrita como haces tu para sentirte mejor?

no lo voy a hacer porque eso lo hacen todos los fracasados como tu, y otra cosa que hacen mucho es usar el ignore, yo como no tengo miedo de contestar nadie no necesito tampoco ignorarlo


----------



## ANS² (Jueves a la(s) 7:32 AM)

a la mujer cuando se le da poder ocurren estas locuras


----------



## plaka plaka (Jueves a la(s) 7:32 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.



Este HDP está troleando?


----------



## Liebreblanca (Jueves a la(s) 7:32 AM)

ProArian dijo:


> Las mujeres occidentales son demonios.



La psicopatía esa de cambiarse de sexo la han inventado los hombres con un fetiche por la ropa de mujer, la "identidad de género" la inventó un hombre, los que están presionando para cambiar las leyes son los travelos, que ya no les basta hacer el ridículo en su tiempo libre y quieren hacerlo a tiempo completo. Las únicas que hacen frente a esta locura son las feministas. Pero que la realidad no interfiera con tu odio.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 7:34 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.
> 
> Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.
> 
> ...



Soy ateo y me opongo a que se haga una intervención quirurgica mutilante e irreversible y se envenene con bloqueantes hormonales a menores de edad. Igual mi religión es proteger a la infancia y a los adolescentes de los hijos de la gran puta que piensan que pueden hacer con ellos lo que su ideologos de cabecera les dicten.

Un niño con 8 años puede pensar que es Iron Man o Batman, si su entorno familiar le dice que es una niña, el pensará que es una niña. ¿Porque? Pues porque los niños son MUY influenciables y con el puto bombardeo de propaganda LGTBIQ+ que ser homosexual es algo genial, pero ser _trans_, es lo mas, pues si, influye y mucho . Como se nota que no eres padre, eso si, mejor que no lo seas, no sea que decidas que porque un dia el niño se ponga los tacones de la madre tiene disforia y hay que castrarlo.

Si convences a un niño no trans de que es trans lo condenas a ser mutilado de forma irreversible.

Si convences a un niño con disforia de genero de que no lo es no pasa nada malo a su salud.... y que cuando cumpla 18 decida que hacer con su vida o su cuerpo, pero jamas que un adulto miserable progre de mierda hijo de mil putas lo haga por el.


----------



## Juanchufri (Jueves a la(s) 7:36 AM)

Si fueran mis hijos lo tendría claro, matarile para la ex.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 7:39 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un niño con 8 años puede pensar que es Iron Man o Batman, si su entorno familiar le dice que es una niña, el pensará que es una niña. ¿Porque? Pues porque los niños son MUY influenciables



Tan influenciables como que puedes decirle a un niño trans que no lo es y te va a decir que si xD

tu empieza a vestir a un niño con faldas y a darle muñequitas para jugar y ya veras a donde te manda, A LA MIERDA !!

La misma mierda de argumento que usaban tambien para la homosexualidad cuando decian que se podia cambiar


----------



## ueee3 (Jueves a la(s) 7:48 AM)

Pero en California cómo se ha llegado a eso? No era EE.UU. una democracia ejemplar? Desde luego mejor que la española es, pero aún así.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (Jueves a la(s) 7:51 AM)

Me parece loable que si de verdad el hije no quiere ser mujer, el padre luche

Pero que luche por lo que habéis dicho, por los efectos sobre la salud física y mental que una intervención de ese tipo puede generar en el niño. No que se meta en rollos de corrupción de menores que suenan a pederastia

Pero claro, si hasta 8 jueces republicanos consideran que el padre es un integrista religioso y que basa la conveniencia o no del tratamiento en fundamentos religiosos, pues da que pensar

Igual que muchos partidos democristianos que asustan a los votantes cuando se empiezan a meter en líos provida y profamilia basados en su fe, empiezan a acudir a abogados cristianos para defender sus delirios o se mezclan con sectas como el yunque o hazteoír


----------



## plaka plaka (Jueves a la(s) 7:52 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Tan influenciables como que puedes decirle a un niño trans que no lo es y te va a decir que si xD
> 
> tu empieza a vestir a un niño con faldas y a darle muñequitas para jugar y ya veras a donde te manda, A LA MIERDA !!
> 
> La misma mierda de argumento que usaban tambien para la homosexualidad cuando decian que se podia cambiar



Esperemos que te atropelle un camión o un autobús hoy mismo hijo de la gran puta y que tu amasijo de mierda cárnica se la coman las ratas porque no mereces otro final.

Estos psicópatas mandan en el mundo Occidental gracias a Moscú y los judíos


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 7:55 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Tan influenciables como que puedes decirle a un niño trans que no lo es y te va a decir que si xD
> 
> La misma mierda de argumento que usaban tambien para la homosexualidad cuando decian que se podia cambiar



Le dices a un niño que tiene disforia de genero que no lo es y puede decir lo que quiera, pero no puede dar un consentimiento para una acción quirurgica destructiva, y sus padres o tutores, tampoco. Si luego con 18 quiere que lo castren, pues adelante, que lo disfrute y se pague los psiquiatras para superar los traumas bestiales que generan las operaciones de reasignación. Un mayor de edad debe ser libre de obrar incluso contra su propio interés....

Por cierto, ¿cuantos jovenes trans conoces? porque yo conozco directamente a dos, amigos de jovenes de mi familia homosexuales. Los dos reasignados en la adolescencia, como tu dices que es importante hacer. Los dos son carne de psicologo y uno (o una, nacio niña), no se hizo cirujia porque le aterrorizaba el bisturí, pero si años de bloqueantes porque sus padres eran progres como tú, con lo que ahora es un tio con barba y con unos rasgos sexuales secundarios masculinos que ya ni invirtiendo el tratamiento va a perder la forma extraña que ha adoptado su cuerpo. Pero tiene vagina, y un complejo masoquista, asi que un buen dia empezo a prostituirse en canales hardcore porque se odia a si mismo hasta tal punto que lo hace como autocastigo. Le han hecho todo tipo de perrerias, pero bajo su consentimiento como mayor de edad, por lo que los padres no pueden denunciar nada. Cualquier dia aparece suicidado.

En fin, para que veas que imperfecto es tu mundo de yupi donde viene el hada con bata de la reasignacion de sexo y toca con la varita magica a los niñes que quieren ser lo que no son.









Arrepentidos: ¿por qué hay trans que se lamentan de haber hecho el cambio?


El caso de Alia Ismail, una mujer de Míchigan, pone de manifiesto la situación de varios trans que lamentan haber hecho el cambio. A pesar de lo que implica, algunos creen que esto es normal.




www.semana.com













Un transexual arrepentido: destapan las mentiras de la ideología de géneroEl caso de Adrian refleja algunos hechos en torno a las mentiras ocultadas en los tratamientos de la así llamada “reasignación de sexo” - ZENIT - Espanol


El caso de Adrian refleja algunos hechos en torno a las mentiras ocultadas en los tratamientos de la así llamada “reasignación de sexo”




es.zenit.org













El Drama de los Trans Arrepentidos: “Me Engañaron, Caes en un Bucle de Cirugías”


Sandra y otras dos voces afectadas se rebelan contra la Ley Trans de Montero: "La única forma de ser feliz y libre es aceptándote, no medicándote y modificando todo tu cuerpo".




www.elespanol.com













Así es la tormentosa vida de los transexuales arrepentidos de la operación de cambio de sexo


El 5% de los transexuales se arrepiente de haberse cambiado de sexo, el número real podría ser mayor de no ser por las amenazas que reciben del lobby LGTBI.




www.actuall.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (Jueves a la(s) 8:00 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Soy ateo y me opongo a que se haga una intervención quirurgica mutilante e irreversible y se envenene con bloqueantes hormonales a menores de edad. Igual mi religión es proteger a la infancia y a los adolescentes de los hijos de la gran puta que piensan que pueden hacer con ellos lo que su ideologos de cabecera les dicten.
> 
> Un niño con 8 años puede pensar que es Iron Man o Batman, si su entorno familiar le dice que es una niña, el pensará que es una niña. ¿Porque? Pues porque los niños son MUY influenciables y con el puto bombardeo de propaganda LGTBIQ+ que ser homosexual es algo genial, pero ser _trans_, es lo mas, pues si, influye y mucho . Como se nota que no eres padre, eso si, mejor que no lo seas, no sea que decidas que porque un dia el niño se ponga los tacones de la madre tiene disforia y hay que castrarlo.
> 
> ...



Ves tus argumentos son totalmente válidos y seguramente si tu abogado seglar basa tu demanda en los argumentos que expones, de que los menores son influenciables, que todos los menores pasan por fases, que un menor de esa edad no está capacitado para tener una opinión clara de quiere ser, ni de las consecuencias físicas y psíquicas que le puede acarrear en un futuro tomar una decisión de forma prematura y que los tratamientos propuestos por la madre son irreversibles, que hay una alta tasa de arrepentimiento de jóvenes que han sido sometidos a ciertos tratamientos (incluso cuando ya tenían una edad para razonar y evaluar los riesgos y efectos de los mismos) y basando la defensa en criterios y testimonios médicos en vez de en sentimientos religiosos, es más probable que te den la razón

Además, que el padre haya sido condenado por ser una mala influencia para sus hijos, al basar la educación de sus hijos en esos sentimientos religiosos, no ayuda


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 8:09 AM)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ves tus argumentos son totalmente válidos y seguramente si tu abogado seglar basa tu demanda en los argumentos que expones, de que los menores son influenciables, que todos los menores pasan por fases, que un menor de esa edad no está capacitado para tener una opinión clara de quiere ser, ni de las consecuencias físicas y psíquicas que le puede acarrear en un futuro tomar una decisión de forma prematura y que los tratamientos propuestos por la madre son irreversibles, que hay una alta tasa de arrepentimiento de jóvenes que han sido sometidos a ciertos tratamientos (incluso cuando ya tenían una edad para razonar y evaluar los riesgos y efectos de los mismos) y basando la defensa en criterios y testimonios médicos en vez de en sentimientos religiosos, es más probable que te den la razón
> 
> Además, que el padre haya sido condenado por ser una mala influencia para sus hijos, al basar la educación de sus hijos en esos sentimientos religiosos, no ayuda



Son cosas de sentido común, que hoy en dia escasea. Ademas, conozco el tema de lo trans en riguroso directo, tengo familiares muy jovencitos homosexuales (y me parece perfecto) pero ya le tuvimos que parar los pies a una que decia que se sentia "chico" con 15 o así, cuando empezaron los progres a dar brasa con estas movidas. Pero como se sentia chico el lunes, chica el martes, y marciana el resto de la semana y no hay cirujia de cambio de especie, su madre le dijo que esperara. Hoy tiene 25 y al final se olvido del tema, pero dio la turra bastante en su momento. Y a traves de estos he conocido a un par de trans de uno y otro sexo, y ni uno se libra del abono de temporada del psiquiatra.


----------



## Espartano27 (Jueves a la(s) 8:10 AM)

La madre quería tenía una hija por lo civil y criminal, los hombres son machistas y hay que cortarles el pito


----------



## max power (Jueves a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Jeff ahora es Luna



En Realidad es Jeff disfrazado.
Luego Jeff disfrazado y mutilado con unas curas de por vida.

Tasa de suicidio 6X


----------



## max power (Jueves a la(s) 8:18 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Soy ateo y me opongo a que se haga una intervención quirurgica mutilante e irreversible y se envenene con bloqueantes hormonales a menores de edad. Igual mi religión es proteger a la infancia y a los adolescentes de los hijos de la gran puta que piensan que pueden hacer con ellos lo que su ideologos de cabecera les dicten.
> 
> Un niño con 8 años puede pensar que es Iron Man o Batman, si su entorno familiar le dice que es una niña, el pensará que es una niña. ¿Porque? Pues porque los niños son MUY influenciables y con el puto bombardeo de propaganda LGTBIQ+ que ser homosexual es algo genial, pero ser _trans_, es lo mas, pues si, influye y mucho . Como se nota que no eres padre, eso si, mejor que no lo seas, no sea que decidas que porque un dia el niño se ponga los tacones de la madre tiene disforia y hay que castrarlo.
> 
> ...



Joder.

Amen a todo.

Una cerveza para este hombre.


----------



## Perrosachez (Jueves a la(s) 8:23 AM)

Nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Jueves a la(s) 8:29 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Yo no estoy aqui para convencerte a ti ni a nadie.
> 
> Estoy aqui para destruirte e impedir que sigais haciendo daño a tantos niños.



Vas a acabar ensartado como un pincho moruno, degenerado de mierda.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 8:34 AM)

Covid-8M dijo:


> La loca de la mujer ni siquiera es la madre. Es solo la exmujer del padre. Como cojones tiene la custodia?
> 
> 
> Segun la noticia el debate es juridico. Los jueces no valoran si es niño o niña. Las leyes estan a favor de cambiar de sexo y el padre no ha podido demostrar que el tratamiento sea corrupcion de menores



En Francia si te opones a que el otro progenitor meta a cirujía de reasignación al hijo común te quitan la patria potestad de forma definitiva, no la custodia: *la patria potestad*.

No hay varas suficientes para curtir tantos lomos.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 8:37 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Yo no estoy aqui para convencerte a ti ni a nadie.
> 
> Estoy aqui para destruirte e impedir que sigais haciendo daño a tantos niños.



Y lo dice uno que quiere castrarlos. Me descojonaría si no fuera el tema lo serio que es.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 8:39 AM)

fluffy dijo:


> Estas aquí para decir tonterías.
> Con seis años eres lo que tú madre quiere que seas.
> Sería interesante seguir estos casos y ver a dónde llegan cuando son adultos.



goglea "arrepentimiento cambio sexo" y te salen docenas de casos. Esta basura la trajo ZP hace ya casi 20 años, ya hay damnificados en abundancia.


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 8:48 AM)

fluffy dijo:


> Y los que no acaban bien?
> Y eso de que se "se está siguiendo bastante"qué es?



No siguen una puta mierda, lo que intentan es tapar todos los casos de arrepentimiento cuando la cirujia ha salido "bien" y todos los casos de cirujias catastróficas, porque esto de la transexualidad es un puto campo de experimentación quirurgica y no hay doctorando en cirujia que no se saque su nuevo metodo maravilloso e infalible y luego ves que es un pipiolo al que no le prestarias el coche y que solo ha liderado operaciones con los fiambres de la facultad.

No es solo capar y ya, no, es un trabajo de guinea pigs que tienes que rehacer nervios, conductos, tendones, injertos y en una zona de alta movilidad (problemas cicatrizacion) y que va siempre cubierta, para ponerle el tema facil a las infecciones. De hecho lo raro en estos casos es solo pasar las dos o tres veces por quirofano (segun método), a mas complicada una cirujía, más riesgo de complicaciones (es redundante, si, pero es asi).


----------



## xqyolovalgo (Jueves a la(s) 8:49 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> En Francia si te opones a que el otro progenitor meta a cirujía de reasignación al hijo común te quitan la patria potestad de forma definitiva, no la custodia: *la patria potestad*.
> 
> No hay varas suficientes para curtir tantos lomos.




A los demonios les afectan NADA las varas

Me parece que estáis muy lejos de comprender porqué está sucediendo todo esto, quién maneja los hilos


----------



## Viviendo Digno (Jueves a la(s) 8:56 AM)

Muy probablemente, el día de mañana ese niño ya adulto se suicidará siendo consciente de cuánto le quería su padre y cuánto odia a la tarada de su madre.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (Jueves a la(s) 8:57 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.



O pones el modo irónico o dan ganas de correrte a guantazos. Un niño de 9 años no debe someterse a una operación de cambio de sexo porque su madre sea una loca del coño. Ese niño tiene que estar bien atendido y cuando llegue a su mayoria de edad que decida por si mismo que quiere hacer con su cuerpo.

Ahora mismo es un niño dependiente de la madre, como todos los niños a esa edad y si a la madre le complace y le hace féliz que el sea una niña es fácil que el niño simplemente lo haga por la madre.

Y lo que hay que proteger a los niños es de gente como esta madre y como tú, que os pensáis que podéis hacer lo que queráis con ellos. Un niño de 9 años no puede votar, no puede beber una cerveza, no puede conducir, no puede decidir casi nada por si mismo, pero se permite que se le someta a un tratamiento de cambio de sexo. Alucinante.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (Jueves a la(s) 9:05 AM)

Y esto es Occidente y lo que defiende la OTAN.

Putin puede ser un criminal y un mafioso, pero ya os digo yo que incluso en una dictablanda como Rusia, este SINDIOS no pasaría. 

Estamos en un mundo donde ya hay que elegir entre morir de peste o hacerlo de lepra. Pues yo lo siento por los otaneros pero prefiero la lepra que al menos me deja más margen para intentar mejorar las cosas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 9:08 AM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…



Para ser usted tan ultracatólico y dar tanto la murga con el Pacocalipsis, parece mentira que no conozca la cruz pedestre, o con apoyo para el pie....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (Jueves a la(s) 9:10 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Los niños se desarollan sexualmente mucho antes de los 18 años, por eso es tan importante parar y bloquear las hormonas antes del desarollo sexual.
> 
> Si piensas que es una moda ponte tu una falda a ver si te gusta o te sientes comodo.
> 
> ...



Ostras, pues no estas en modo ironico, eres así de serie. Y cuando te digo que eres así de serie me refiero también a que el niño es un *niño, NO ES UNA NIÑA.*

Por mucho que os joda la genética y la ciencia manda y genéticamente siempre será de sexo masculino, podrá querer ser un perro o un gato, pero los genes mandan.

Por eso el cambio de genero (que no de sexo, porque eso es irreversible) tiene que producirse cuando la persona es suficientemente madura para poder decidir por si mismo. Porque esa persona nunca va a ser una niña, ni una mujer, va a seguir siendo un hombre que se ha operado para parecerse a una mujer.

¿el niño entiende que nunca va a tener la regla, que nunca va a tener hijos, qué se va a tener que hormonar toda la vida para detener sus propias hormonas? ¿eso un niño de 9 años lo entiende? Porque si entiende todo eso está capacitado para votar, para conducir, para beber, etc....

No lo entiendes ni tú que supongo que serás mayor de edad, aunque no lo parezcas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 9:20 AM)

No, desde luego, un niño de nueve años no está capacitado para decidir sobre su género o sexo o como se diga. 
A la edad de 9 años, aún no se ha formado el ego idenditario, y hasta los 13-14 no se define la sexualidad, pasando un o dos años hasta que se identifica con el gusto sexual l. 
Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo u transexual que un travesti.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 9:20 AM)

No, desde luego, un niño de nueve años no está capacitado para decidir sobre su género o sexo o como se diga. 
A la edad de 9 años, aún no se ha formado el ego idenditario, y hasta los 13-14 no se define la sexualidad, pasando un o dos años hasta que se identifica con el gusto sexusl. 
Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo u transexual que un travesti.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 9:21 AM)

ANS² dijo:


> a la mujer cuando se le da poder ocurren estas locuras



No mezcles tus problemas mentales con los problemas mentales de esa. mujer....


----------



## Gorkako (Jueves a la(s) 9:22 AM)

Madre mía... problemas del primer mundo...


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 9:25 AM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Este HDP está troleando?



NO, ES UN ALIADE!!!


----------



## Esse est deus (Jueves a la(s) 9:26 AM)

Vientre de alquiler...Empezó el retorciendo las leyes naturales, después le llegó lo obvio.


----------



## Panko21 (Jueves a la(s) 9:26 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas ese 40% de arrepentimiento, tampoco indicas el % de arrepentimiento de no haberlo hecho el cual debe de estar muy cercano al 100% y todos los problemas vividos durante muchos años por no haberlo hecho tambien son irreversibles. Esos años ya no te los devuelve nadie.
> 
> Con respecto a los que creeis que la publicidad o las modas te pueden convertir en alguien que radicalmente no eres, pues que decir ! De hecho todo este tema se trata de eso que hay gente que es una manera y que por mucha publicidad o marketing que se les quiera poner encima no van a cambiar, porque cada persona es como es.
> 
> ...



Coño! Un subnormal!


----------



## Panko21 (Jueves a la(s) 9:30 AM)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿Si tienes aspecto de hombre por tanto solo y exclusivamente puedes ser hombre?



Si


----------



## Bloperas (Jueves a la(s) 9:36 AM)

Dejad a los niños en paz hijesdepute!

Hasta que no sean bien mayores y conscientes no hay que tocar nada, joder.


----------



## Fausto1880 (Jueves a la(s) 9:42 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Los niños se desarollan sexualmente mucho antes de los 18 años, por eso es tan importante parar y bloquear las hormonas antes del desarollo sexual.
> 
> Si piensas que es una moda ponte tu una falda a ver si te gusta o te sientes comodo.
> 
> ...



" Mejor le sería si se le colgara una piedra de molino al cuello y fuera arrojado al mar, que hacer tropezar a uno de estos pequeños."


----------



## Cimoc (Jueves a la(s) 9:47 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Ya se estan siguiendo bastante y los que se operan a mas temprana edad son los que mejor acaban y ademas los que mas conseguidos tambien fisicamente.



A ver majadero progre, enlaces a esos seguimientos, declaraciones de felicidad de los afectados, fotos de los transicionados con su aspecto actual felices y orgullosos, y todo lo que se te ocurra para probar que esas aberraciones han salido bien...


----------



## Fausto1880 (Jueves a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Muy probablemente, el día de mañana ese niño ya adulto se suicidará siendo consciente de cuánto le quería su padre y cuánto odia a la tarada de su madre.



Si llega a ese punto de comprensión, no se suicida.


----------



## Patito Feo (Jueves a la(s) 10:17 AM)

Acabamos de descubrir a *fede35* ?


----------



## escudero (Jueves a la(s) 10:21 AM)

vamos a ver, por un lado defendeis que si el niño quiere, hay que dejarle, y apoyarle a realizarle intervenciones quirurgicas, hormonarle de por vida... porque tienen la suficiente mentalidad para tomar decisiones.

Mi crio, dice que pasa del instituto, que el quiere ser youtuber gamer, siguiendo la doctrina progre, deberia hacer lo que el crio quiera no? ¿porque un adulto con mas experiencia deberia marcarle ningun camino?


En serio, esto de la izquierda y la sexualizacion de todo, como han dicho, parece que solo va en direccion de corromper menores y usarlos de juguetes sexuales.

A veces pienso que esto ya ha pasado varias veces en la historia, y el pendulazo fue tan fuerte que se tiraron varios siglos en la edad media restringiendo la sexualidad al minimo indispensable.
Hay que ser muy obtuso, para a un crio que no sabe ni que quiere cenar esta semana, darle alas e incentivarle con estos desvarios.

Hay que aceptarse como uno nace y es, seas hombre, mujer, gordo o atletico, alto o bajo... ... cualquier otra cosa, solo provocara frustracion e infelicidad.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (Jueves a la(s) 10:36 AM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…



Esperaba esta gilipollez de cualquier otro pero no de ti. Busca "cruz ortodoxa" en Google.


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 10:58 AM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…



Llamalo "cruz ortodoxa" si quieres...









Cruz ortodoxa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sietebailes (Jueves a la(s) 12:39 PM)

Puta locura, para esto mejor hubiesen tenido un perro ,así ella le ponía vestiditos, y el chubasqueros. Que asco me da todo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (Jueves a la(s) 1:18 PM)

davitin dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Cambio de sexo con 6 años?



Ahora también en España.

Tengo la teoría de que ella en realidad está usando al hijo para vengarse del padre, pero en lugar de matarlo le cambia de sexo, el chaval hará el resto cuando llegue la depresión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Jueves a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Las incoherencias del satanismo son enormes porque se basan en falsedades.
Sospechen cuando a las niñas se les dice que son igual que los niños y se las hace jugar al fútbol..

excepto al niño que dice ser niña que es utilizado como propaganda para feminizar al varón. 

¿ en qué se supone que piensa un niño que dice ser niña ? ¿ en ser madre de mayor ?


----------



## señortopocho (Jueves a la(s) 1:38 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> el Comisionado de la Familia de Texas y el Fiscal General de Texas, Ken Paxton, quienes argumentaron que los medicamentos y los tratamientos que permite la ley californiana *"claramente" implican la corrupción de menores*.
> 
> con abogados asi quien necesita enemigos jajajajajjjjajajajaj
> 
> les falto alegar que iba contra los dejjjjigniojjj de diojjjj



Tu eres tonto macho no me jodas, como coño te puedo parecer bien que un niño decido un aspecto troncal para el resto de su vida al comienzo prácticamente de la misma. 

De verdad no se puede esperar a ser adulto a ser plenamente consciente, no os cabe en la cabeza que puede estar equivocado, manipulado, influenciado etc. 

Cuando eras pequeño no había chicos amanerados, que jugaban con juguetes femeninos, que estaban todo el día con las niñas... Ninguno de los que había en mi colegio se hornono ninguno!! Ahora que son adultos, alguno es gay y sorpresa otros no!!! 

Estoy seguro que si se les hubiera dado la posibilidad alguno se hubiera cortado la pechuga.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Jueves a la(s) 1:48 PM)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Esperaba esta gilipollez de cualquier otro pero no de ti. Busca "cruz ortodoxa" en Google.



Tampoco hace falta insultar, @Busher dice lo mismo y no insulta. Mostrémonos como personas adultas capaces de dialogar en paz y con respeto.
A ver, ya lo sabía que la cruz de la Iglesia ortodoxa es así. Pero no quiere decir nada, todo depende de la intención y sentido que se le quiera dar, que por cierto desconocemos (dije «vamos bien» pero en realidad no sé por qué la tiene). También la cruz de san Pedro es una cruz latina pero invertida, por lo tanto, es una cruz piadosa aunque esté invertida; sin embargo, los satanistas utilizan el mismo símbolo pero no pensando en la santidad de Pedro el apóstol ni en reconocer el señorío de Jesucristo, sino al contrario, para expresar su odio a Dios y a Jesucristo o para simbolizar al Anticristo.
El símbolo del cristianismo es la cruz latina.


----------



## GatoAzul (Jueves a la(s) 2:00 PM)

Una abominación desde el principio.


----------



## I. de A. (Jueves a la(s) 2:02 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Soy ateo y me opongo a que se haga una intervención quirurgica mutilante e irreversible y se envenene con bloqueantes hormonales a menores de edad. Igual mi religión es proteger a la infancia y a los adolescentes de los hijos de la gran puta que piensan que pueden hacer con ellos lo que su ideologos de cabecera les dicten.
> 
> Un niño con 8 años puede pensar que es Iron Man o Batman, si su entorno familiar le dice que es una niña, el pensará que es una niña. ¿Porque? Pues porque los niños son MUY influenciables y con el puto bombardeo de propaganda LGTBIQ+ que ser homosexual es algo genial, pero ser _trans_, es lo mas, pues si, influye y mucho . Como se nota que no eres padre, eso si, mejor que no lo seas, no sea que decidas que porque un dia el niño se ponga los tacones de la madre tiene disforia y hay que castrarlo.
> 
> ...



Los que promueven todas esas cosas también son ateos, y como son los que mandan, no hay nada por encima de ellos, son los dioses y pueden castrar a tus hijos si les da la gana.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Jueves a la(s) 2:05 PM)

ProArian dijo:


> Las mujeres occidentales son demonios.



Si fuesen solo las occidentales...


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Jueves a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Luego que si las matan.


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 2:19 PM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta insultar, @Busher dice lo mismo y no insulta. Mostrémonos como personas adultas capaces de dialogar en paz y con respeto.
> A ver, ya lo sabía que la cruz de la Iglesia ortodoxa es así. Pero no quiere decir nada, todo depende de la intención y sentido que se le quiera dar, que por cierto desconocemos (dije «vamos bien» pero en realidad no sé por qué la tiene). También la cruz de san Pedro es una cruz latina pero invertida, por lo tanto, es una cruz piadosa aunque esté invertida; sin embargo, los satanistas utilizan el mismo símbolo pero no pensando en la santidad de Pedro el apóstol ni en reconocer el señorío de Jesucristo, sino al contrario, para expresar su odio a Dios y a Jesucristo o para simbolizar al Anticristo.
> El símbolo del cristianismo es la cruz latina.



Efectivamente se pueden decir las cosas sin insultar.

Sobre lo del sentido del simbolo... honestamente, no creo que nadie use la cruz rusa u ortodoxa con mas sentido que expresar su fe y la iglesia ortodoxa tambien es cristiana... no catolica pero si cristiana.






Confesión cristiana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"Las divisiones más básicas del cristianismo contemporáneo ocurren entre la Iglesia católica, la Iglesia ortodoxa y las varias denominaciones formadas durante o después de la Reforma Protestante. Las mayores diferencias entre ortodoxia y catolicismo son culturales y jerárquicas. En cuanto a las denominaciones protestantes, estas presentan diferencias teológicas muy acentuadas con la ortodoxia y el catolicismo, así como una gran diversificación doctrinaria entre sus vertientes."


----------



## Xάος (Jueves a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Un hombre que se corta los huevos y se hormona no pasa a ser una mujer, pasa a ser un hombre sin huevos y hormonado.

No tendrá la misma genética, ni el mismo cerebro, ni la misma estructura ósea que una mujer: no será una mujer.

Punto y final.

Cortarle los huevos a un chaval de 6 años porque él o su madre lo dice - me da igual - debería ser DELITO.

El tener que aguantar la defensa de estas mierdas desde los Estados, los medios de comunicación y la sociedad me da auténticas arcadas.

La gente vive desconectada completamente con la realidad.


----------



## Ginko (Jueves a la(s) 2:56 PM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Disiento. Desde mi punto de vista, te están dando en toda la linea de flotación con argumentos de tipo biológico, vs tus argumentos subjetivos y pseudofilosóficos del alma y la dualidad (con una gota de hipocresía: atacas la religión, cuando tu defiendes tu propia visión esotérica del mundo?)
> Para empezar, demuestrame que el alma existe *con el método científico *y luego, ya tratas de demostrarme por la misma vía porqué es ético y hasta moral cortarle las pelotas a un niño que, hasta hace poco, ha aprendido a cagar en el vater.
> *Pero no lo vas a conseguir. *
> 
> ...



Ni siquiera considerando la existencia del alma se puede justificar la destrucción de su vehículo físico , porque no se puede cambiar de sexo, la operación de reasignación es una caricatura satánica de lo que sería cambiar de sexo, por eso la mayoría o se suicidan o se arrepienten de la aberración que les han hecho una panda de psicópatas.

Esa operación es una castración física y espiritual, con un cuerpo enfermo no hay cultivo espiritual posible, es todo karma.


----------



## 121 (Jueves a la(s) 3:04 PM)

Me asquea occidente 
Enhorabuena globalistas


----------



## Joaquim (Jueves a la(s) 3:17 PM)

fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.



Es un niño, rata, un niño, que coño va a saber, si no tiene ni un pelo en polla y todavía debe creer que existe Santa Claus!!


----------



## skinnyemail (Jueves a la(s) 3:18 PM)

En cuanto se despiste que coja un vuelo a Arabia Saudí.

Y que se peleen las embajadas


----------



## Joaquim (Jueves a la(s) 3:19 PM)

Atención, pregunta, que sonrisa de niño es la genuína y auténtica, y cual es la falsa y forzada, la azul o la rosa?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Jueves a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Ginko dijo:


> Ni siquiera considerando la existencia del alma se puede justificar la destrucción de su vehículo físico , porque no se puede cambiar de sexo, la operación de reasignación es una caricatura satánica de lo que sería cambiar de sexo, por eso la mayoría o se suicidan o se arrepienten de la aberración que les han hecho una panda de psicópatas.
> 
> Esa operación es una castración física y espiritual, con un cuerpo enfermo no hay cultivo espiritual posible, es todo karma.



Coincido. Lo comenté más adelante en otro mensaje para terminar de preñarle el core al woke de mierda:


Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Te pruebo dos teoremas (teorema es aquella teoría que necesita de demostración), por no calentarte la cabeza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mxmanu (Jueves a la(s) 3:40 PM)

Yo soy el padre y el niño estaría huerfano de madre, puta subnormal.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (Jueves a la(s) 4:32 PM)

Con 6 años no tienes pulsión sexual alguna, hasta los 10-11 años no te haces tu primera paja.


----------



## circodelia2 (Jueves a la(s) 4:37 PM)

Qué va a salir de esa mente enferma? no hay mas que ver la cara de loca del coño de la madre. 
....


----------



## FeiJiao (Jueves a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Floky dijo:


> El fin del mundo se acerca.. merecemos extinguirnos como especie.



Mejor que la extincion..... Que todas las sociedades que permitan que la madre de esta historia se pueda salir con la suya merecen ser conquistadas por el Islam mas recalcitrante.

Me la pone dura imaginar a toda esa escoria que permite la mutilacion de un niño siendo juzgada por los Ayatolas persas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Jueves a la(s) 5:03 PM)

*la madre no biológica *de James insiste para que *se le recete bloqueadores* hormonales.      
Es que ni en españa que el país más hembrista junto con argentina he visto algo tan aberrante, el tipo tiene un hijo mediante vientre de alquiler, es suyo, se junta con una loca, y la loca se queda con el niño, que no es suyo, y le cambia de sexo, y en Texas(conservadores) le dan el visto bueno,...
En ningún país ni estado de occidente puedes casarte NI NADA, EN NINGUNO, es brutal, no hay ningún tipo de esperanza en la sociedad occidental, nunca creeria que lo diria, pero al final me hago moro, o chino,...


----------



## baifo (Jueves a la(s) 5:33 PM)

Qué lo secuestre y pida asilo en Irán, yo casi preferiría convertirme al islam que ver cómo torturan a mi hijo.


----------



## Arístides (Jueves a la(s) 5:39 PM)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Qué va a salir de esa mente enferma? no hay mas que ver la cara de loca del coño de la madre.
> ....



Madrid es la ciudad con más:


asesinatos,
secuestros,
violaciones...totales y por persona.
Y la mayor mezquita de Europa:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com





*47 asesinatos en 2022, mayor cifra desde 2012:*









47 asesinatos en 2022: suben los crímenes machistas y los de pandilleros


La Comunidad de Madrid acaba el año con una cifra negra de 47 asesinatos frente a los 37 de 2021 o los 39 de 2020. Se trata además de una cifra récord de la última década en...




www.elmundo.es






*Tristemente las Navidades completas: 5 apuñalados heridos graves y 4 asesinados:*






Mad Max: - 5 HERIDOS GRAVES + 4 ASESINATOS en 1 semana: Navidades SANGRIENTAS en Madrid. Ataques a MACHETE, NAVAJA y de MENAS en pleno Madrid


5 años de socialismo en España, qué esperabais, vino y rosas? Asesinatos y suicidios como nunca antes. Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Tal cual.




www.burbuja.info




*








Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info




*






Impuestos: - MENAS desbocados. El Mundo: "MENAS de Madrid, ensayos para ROBAR por MATALEON, "MENAS FUERA DE CONTROL", "tienen una RED DE TIENDAS para lo ROBADO"


Si son "niños" que los tengan en el centro custodiados y no salgan sin la presencia de adultos educadores. Fuera bonos de transporte, cuando salgan que sea en grupo y de excursión infantil al zoo y cosas así. Puertas cerradas por la noche y menores a la camita. Que les pongan una máquina de...




www.burbuja.info







*








Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info














Las tres hermanas que denunciaron su violación en Murcia contrataron un seguro por agresión sexual


La Policía no descarta que la denuncia sea falsa. Cuando un agente preguntó el nombre de la aseguradora, una de las hermanas colgó el teléfono.




www.elespanol.com







Madrid TRIPLE de asesinatos y CUADRUPLE de secuestos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones (2021):









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info














Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info








A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com





*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (Jueves a la(s) 6:44 PM)

Xάος dijo:


> Un hombre que se corta los huevos y se hormona no pasa a ser una mujer, pasa a ser un hombre sin huevos y hormonado.
> 
> No tendrá la misma genética, ni el mismo cerebro, ni la misma estructura ósea que una mujer: no será una mujer.
> 
> ...



Son castrati.
Lo que hasta ahora parecía una aberración .









Los castrati: los niños que fueron mutilados para que conservaran sus voces agudas


Se castraba a los niños para que éstos sustituyeran a las mujeres en el canto. A través de esta mutilación conservaban la voz blanca o infantil




www.google.es


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (Jueves a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Me he reido con este párrafo:
_Para el Colegio de Pediatras de Estados Unidos las consecuencias de los tratamientos de cambio de sexo en un niño *pueden *provocar trastornos crónicos, complicaciones cardíacas, *infertilidad*... _

Pueden, dice. Cuando te capan, te producen infertilidad seguro. De hecho, esa es la idea.

A los trans habría que informarles. La cirugía trans acaba de dos maneras, pasen y vean:
- La mujer barbuda, o
- Eunuco como los del emperador de China (ver peli El Último Emperador). Al menos les daban una cajita con lo suyo cortado para que lo guardaran.
Y ya que decidan, si eso.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (Jueves a la(s) 7:24 PM)

Eso ya solo lo cura el Islam o un cristianismo fascista a lo Ustasha Croata, no hay mas señores, lo lamento.


----------



## Pajarotto (Jueves a la(s) 7:56 PM)

Ming I dijo:


> Joder que puta aberración, nos espera un futuro horrible a todos.



A nosotros no, que con suerte ya habremos muerto. Esperemos.


----------



## Charidemo (Jueves a la(s) 8:39 PM)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


> *¿Últimas fotos de Benedicto vivo?*
> 
> Inicio / Ciencia y Fe
> *Younger lleva años luchando en los tribunales: «James me dice que le vista siempre de niño»*
> ...



Vientre de alquiler y quiere cortar la pilla al hijo. Putin, llevame pronto.


----------



## Antiparticula (Jueves a la(s) 8:45 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> el Comisionado de la Familia de Texas y el Fiscal General de Texas, Ken Paxton, quienes argumentaron que los medicamentos y los tratamientos que permite la ley californiana *"claramente" implican la corrupción de menores*.
> 
> con abogados asi quien necesita enemigos jajajajajjjjajajajaj
> 
> les falto alegar que iba contra los dejjjjigniojjj de diojjjj



Pobre imbécil.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Jueves a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pobre imbécil.



aora dilo sin llorar gordito


----------



## Paquitochocolat (Jueves a la(s) 9:14 PM)

La "madre" es un trans también, no?
Paren el mundo que me quiero bajar...


----------



## Ratona001 (Jueves a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Pobre neño


----------



## BananeroGrone (Jueves a la(s) 9:50 PM)

El cristianismo esta muy blandengue, en otros tiempos el solo hecho de proponer semejante aberración era señal de quemarte vivo por hijo de puta!


----------



## venturk (Jueves a la(s) 9:50 PM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…



Es la cruz ortodoxa rusa


----------



## Pleonasmo (Jueves a la(s) 9:53 PM)

'egke el ze siente asi!!! matxista'


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Jueves a la(s) 9:57 PM)

venturk dijo:


> Es la cruz ortodoxa rusa



Pues si son cristianos que no cometan el pecado mortal de cambiarse de sexo.


----------



## Helion + (Jueves a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Ernest Hemingway
Escritor, le hacía eso precisamente la madre pero sin el cambio de sexo. Y ya sabemos cómo se desarrolló y como acabo.
O el caso del gemelo tratado por el enfermo John money


----------



## Froco (Jueves a la(s) 11:06 PM)

DUDH dijo:


> Cuando el pobre chico se suicide, la culpa será del padre, al tiempo



Yo lo veo claramente asi. Pero por no haber desparramado los sesos de alguien a tiros para evitar la mutilacion de su hijo.


----------



## fede35 (Jueves a la(s) 11:12 PM)

Como mola ver a los transfobos morirse de ver que ya no pueden hacer nada !!


----------



## Orífero (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 AM)

fede35 dijo:


> Que claro lo tienen que tener los jueces y que claro se tiene que ver en este caso que es una niña para tener que llegar a hacer esto en contra del padre.
> 
> Despues la gente se queja de la ley de Irene Montero pero cuando ves padres tan retrogrados como este te das cuenta que se necesita proteger a los niños de los padres que no aceptan a sus hijas.




Búscate plaza de subnormal en otro foro. Éste ya está completo

Y de degenerado también. Aunque de éso no sé si vas a encontrar foro ya. Está el mundo petao.


----------



## Invasor (Viernes a la(s) 5:58 AM)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> *la madre no biológica *de James insiste para que *se le recete bloqueadores* hormonales.
> Es que ni en españa que el país más hembrista junto con argentina he visto algo tan aberrante, el tipo tiene un hijo mediante vientre de alquiler, es suyo, se junta con una loca, y la loca se queda con el niño, que no es suyo, y le cambia de sexo, y en Texas(conservadores) le dan el visto bueno,...
> En ningún país ni estado de occidente puedes casarte NI NADA, EN NINGUNO, es brutal, no hay ningún tipo de esperanza en la sociedad occidental, nunca creeria que lo diria, pero al final me hago moro, o chino,...



Lo digo muchas veces y no de coña. Es muy triste pero viendo la trayectoria que lleva esto nos va a salvar la chilaba.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (Viernes a la(s) 6:02 AM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y una cruz tachada en la camiseta, vamos bien…



Es una cruz ortodoxa, bro...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Viernes a la(s) 8:01 AM)

Judiadas sanísimas. 

La primera película de propaganda LGTB del mundo, 'Different from the Others' (1919), se produjo en la Alemania de Weimar, un año después de la fundación de la república. 

Fue escrita por Richard Oswald (nacido 'Ornstein') y Magnus Hirschfeld, quienes fundaron el Instituto de Sexualidad y la Liga Mundial para la Reforma Sexual.

Las organizaciones de Hirschfeld encabezaron una campaña mundial para la normalización LGTB, siendo pioneras en el transgénero al realizar *la primera operación de "cambio de sexo" del mundo. *

Aunque estas organizaciones fueron abolidas por el NSDAP, sus miembros fueron fundamentales en la Revolución Sexual, que comenzó casi inmediatamente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

100 años después volvemos al punto de partida con los mismos hijos de puta circuncidados destruyendo y mutilando a los más inocentes que hay, a los infantes.


----------



## Xavi Graslei (Viernes a la(s) 1:00 PM)




----------

